# Colo. priest charged for jogging naked



## Kacey (Aug 8, 2007)

Hm... this had to be one of the stranger stories I've seen... not sure if it's really a Horror Story, but I wasn't sure where else to put it.

Colo. priest charged for jogging naked



> A Catholic priest faces an indecent exposure charge after police said he went jogging in the nude about an hour before sunrise. The Rev. Robert Whipkey told officers he had been running naked at a high school track and didn't think anyone would be around at that time of day, a police report said.
> He told officers he sweats profusely if he wears clothing while jogging. "I know what I did was wrong," he said in the report.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 8, 2007)

Its a horror story if there are pics?


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 8, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Its a horror story if there are pics?


 
I would have to agree with you on this one.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 8, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Its a horror story if there are pics?



Not in the story from the Denver Post... sorry!


----------



## exile (Aug 8, 2007)

Too bad... Bob could have added the pics to his `Compendium of Photos Guaranteed to Make You Lose Your Appetite, Maybe Permanently' that he's kind enough to share!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 16, 2007)

That man is a few fries short of a Happy Meal.  That is not normal behavior!


----------



## Cirdan (Aug 17, 2007)

I think we need more priests like that :angel:


----------



## Lynne (Aug 17, 2007)

So much for being "a man of the cloth."


----------



## Kreth (Aug 17, 2007)

By "jogging," do they mean "chasing down an altar boy?"


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 17, 2007)

Kreth said:


> By "jogging," do they mean "chasing down an altar boy?"


 
Now Kreth we do not want to go there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (albeit something similar crossed my mind)


----------



## Mr. E (Aug 17, 2007)

There has to be something wrong with this guy. I am sure it was hot. But I dare any man to run without some sort of shorts. _Certain things_ tend to flap around in an unpleasent manner. It is the same reason most women would not think of jogging without a bra. I guess some people might actually _like_ that feeling. 

He would have been just as cool if he had merely stripped down to thin cotton underwear. Something about his story isn't right.


----------



## zDom (Aug 18, 2007)

Mr. E said:


> Something about his story isn't right.



Ya think?


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 18, 2007)

Wait, this is bad, right? :uhohh:


----------



## TimoS (Sep 13, 2007)

Mr. E said:


> _Certain things_ tend to flap around in an unpleasent manner



What if he had taped them to stay in place? :uhyeah:


----------



## Mr. E (Sep 13, 2007)

TimoS said:


> What if he had taped them to stay in place? :uhyeah:



I just had this image of the last time I took off an adhesive bandage and considered what it  would feel like if applied........_there._ 

OW!OW!OW!OW!OW!OW!OW!OW!OW!OW!OW!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 13, 2007)

I want to personally thank TimoS and Mr. E for providing me with my appetite suppressant this morning. The thought of unsupported appendages ... bobbing ... or being taped ....  Yeah - those eggs just don't taste right now.


----------



## Mr. E (Sep 13, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Yeah - those eggs just don't taste right now.



Try oatmeal- it's low in cholesterol. I assume you do know what 'eggs'  can mean in German.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 13, 2007)

Mr. E said:


> Try oatmeal- it's low in cholesterol.


I was only eating the egg whites - great for protein ... mrrrgghh.  Don't think I could even choke down oats now, tho.


----------



## Mr. E (Sep 13, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I was only eating the egg whites - great for protein ... mrrrgghh.  Don't think I could even choke down oats now, tho.



Lordy! Considering some of the things we find in our food, I don't see the problem- from a health standpoint. I would follow the path of Valentine Micheal Smith if needed and not lose a wink of sleep. Dead is dead, parts is parts. Considering some of the things I have eaten, this is a non-issue.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 13, 2007)

Mr. E said:


> Dead is dead, parts is parts. Considering some of the things I have eaten, this is a non-issue.


:bow:


----------

